# Chart of Accounts



## ncurls (May 14, 2007)

Anyone willing to share their GL list (chart of accounts) minus amounts, (obviously) with me?

My husband, after 15 years being a master framer, is moving to general contracting. He is fabulous running a crew, clients love him, subs love him, but he's no so fabulous with backoffice stuff, which is where I come in. I ran all backoffice stuff for a technology startup for 5 years, but that world is much MUCH different than general contracting, and I don't even know where to start in setting up his books.

We've got a TON to learn, but our first project starts in 1 week so I have very little time to get our books set up and understand what the hell I'm doing...

Anyway, I know it's somewhat of a sensitive request, but I'm just looking for the list of accounts so I know what established contractors do and don't track, how detailed you get, etc. I don't need any dollar figures! 

Thanks.


----------



## K_Tile (Feb 10, 2006)

http://www.nahb.org/generic.aspx?genericContentID=29577

NAHB Chart of Accounts


----------

